#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Reputable Company for travel from Sihanoukville to Phnom Penh

## klongmaster

I have a client who will be arriving by ship in Sihanoukville and wants to connect with a flight out of Phnom Penh to Siem Reap. 

He has found an agency online called 'ANA Internet' who would provide a van from the port to PP. 

Anyone know this company or have another outfit to recommend. Also how are the roads there these days. I remember in the past it was a bit of an adventure...

Oh. Is it not possible to go from Sihanoukville to Siem Reap direct?

TIA
KM

----------


## baldrick

I think TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum - View Profile: cambtek is our teakdoor man in snookyville

----------


## dirtydog

Some other companies here klongy. TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Cambodia Guesthouses Sihanoukville 
https://teakdoor.com/view.php?pg=camb..._sihanoukville

----------


## jarne

busses from the bus station or private cars

----------


## Marmite the Dog

There is a good bus company that does this run. It costs around $10 and should be fairly easy to get sorted out. If possible he should book a day or 2 before as it is quite popular.

----------


## klongmaster

Cheers Marmers...should have said that these people are well heeled and don't want to share with all and sundry...and linky MtD?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> and linky MtD?


Sorry Mate - my Cambo GF at the time sorted it out over the phone.

Have you perused Khmer440?

----------

